# Where do you post your artwork?



## Lashzara (Jan 10, 2017)

I like using padlet to keep my yearly best's in one place. What sites do you use for your artwork portfolios?


----------



## Furry_DeLorean (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't know about a portfolio but my stuff can only be found on FA at the moment. I used to use DA as well but I stopped using that for some reason.


----------



## Caraid (Jan 12, 2017)

I have a separate portfolio for my commercial work, but in the furry business your "portfolio" is pretty much any public gallery you have.

As for where I post my work - FurAffinity, Twitter, FaceBook, FurryNetwork, Weasyl, DeviantART, Amino and Tumblr.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 12, 2017)

i prefer having my art behind a membership wall so i only have my art and comics on FA, inkbunny, Weasyl and SoFurry. Given the subject matter, i don't want my family and friends finding my stuff (again). i started on FA because it was the obvious starting point but i took my business to inkbunny and Weasyl to widen my reach. SoFurry's website is _terrible_ but i started posting there so i may as well just mirror my posts everywhere else.


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 12, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i prefer having my art behind a membership wall so i only have my art and comics on FA, inkbunny, Weasyl and SoFurry. Given the subject matter, i don't want my family and friends finding my stuff (again). i started on FA because it was the obvious starting point but i took my business to inkbunny and Weasyl to widen my reach. SoFurry's website is _terrible_ but i started posting there so i may as well just mirror my posts everywhere else.


Heh yeah, I have a very bitter hatred against sofurry.


----------



## Revous (Jan 14, 2017)

Currently only FA and a terribly outdated SoFurry. 
SoFurry's layout bugs me deeply for some reason, so I usually forget/avoid posting there. All in all, the only reason I don't have more accounts is that I often forget to upload things to them.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 14, 2017)

Tumblr, DeviantArt, FurAffinity, and my personal VK group. I don't care that much, though, so I'm not very consistent with posting my stuff in public - I just like drawing and animating crap, and creating any kind of "fanbase" isn't a priority.


----------



## modfox (Jan 14, 2017)

fa, da, all sort of sites that you can use


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 14, 2017)

Lashzara said:


> Heh yeah, I have a very bitter hatred against sofurry.


May i ask why? For me, it's the freakishly slow site. Pages take so long to update it's like every individual page is being coded by hand at some factory in China! After uploading an image it can take upwards of 10 minutes before it pops up in my gallery. When updating pools, descriptions and images i'm regularly confronted with these fucked up uploaded-and-updated-but-still-not-visible paradoxes! Heaven forbid i make a typo and try to correct it. First i have to wait 10 minutes for the typo to _show_ itself, then fix it, then cross my fingers and hope the update _sticks_! My fucking avatar took _3 DAYS_ to show up after upload. No joke.


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 14, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> May i ask why? For me, it's the freakishly slow site. Pages take so long to update it's like every individual page is being coded by hand at some factory in China! After uploading an image it can take upwards of 10 minutes before it pops up in my gallery. When updating pools, descriptions and images i'm regularly confronted with these fucked up uploaded-and-updated-but-still-not-visible paradoxes! Heaven forbid i make a typo and try to correct it. First i have to wait 10 minutes for the typo to _show_ itself, then fix it, then cross my fingers and hope the update _sticks_! My fucking avatar took _3 DAYS_ to show up after upload. No joke.


There's a lot of fappers that give low ratings to artwork that isn't porn just to be ****bagels. I could handle it if I didn't have a mental condition.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 14, 2017)

Lashzara said:


> There's a lot of fappers that give low ratings to artwork that isn't porn


Ooooooh... That might explain some of _my_ low ratings. Granted, i know now all my art is 5 star material but i always seem to get 4s and 5s on sexy junk and excessively low scores on everything else, especially the censored stuff. i dunno. i could be wrong and delusional but your experience might actually explain some things. i just can't stand the slow pages, outdated info and confusing layout for editing.


----------

